# ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria***



## Hechtfieber (26. Juli 2006)

moin moin!

ich fliege ende august für 10 tage nach gran canaria und habe vor dort eine hochseeangeltour mit zu machen! 

hat von euch schon jemand dort gefischt? und wenn ja: wann ist die bessere zeit? morgens oder nachmittags? (die boote sind ja nur nen halben tag pro tour auf dem wasser!) ich bin schon ganz heiß und würde am liebsten sofort losfliegen!:q 

freu mich auf eure berichte!!!

grüße aus dem norden,

lars


----------



## darksnake (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

Ich war mal von der Nachbarinsel Big game fischen aber Hochseeangeln???


----------



## Volker2809 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

Mit welchem Boot willst Du die Tour machen? Ich kenne dort nur die Blue Marlin 3, bin aber noch nicht mit denen hinausgefahren. Aber ich verfolge regelmäßig deren Fangfotos im Internet. Wir waren im Januar auf Lanzarote und haben dort zweimal an einem Little-Big-Game teilgenommen. Du solltest auf alle Fälle was gegen Seekrankheit mitnehmen wenn Du es nicht gewohnt bist. Wir waren damals zu acht auf dem Boot und alle Teilnehmer waren seekrank bis auf uns, denn wir hatten vorher Bonine-Reisetabletten eingenommen (gibt es in USA und sind die Besten die ich kenne). 
Zurück zur Blue Marlin 3: Soviel ich weiß, ist die den ganzen Tag drausen. Aber das kannst Du auch auf der Internetseite von denen nachlesen 

http://www.bluemarlin3.com/

Wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub und dicke Fische!!


----------



## Volker2809 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

@darksnake: Damit ist das gleiche gemeint!


----------



## eöbzander (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

fahr nach puerto rico, da gibt es ne menge angebote zum angeln!!!


----------



## Hechtfieber (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

moin volker!

vielen dank für den tip. hab mich auf der seite umgesehen und meine allerdings immer noch, dass die tour nur nen halben tag dauert. entweder von 9-15 uhr oder von 15-20 uhr!?|kopfkrat  naja, reicht ja auch...will die nerven meiner besseren hälfte nicht zu arg strapazieren!:q  ich hoffe, dass es kein problem sein wird, dort vor ort am hafen zu buchen...

ich bleibe weiter gespannt!:m


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

Hi,
ich glaube, was du da meinst sind die Paella und Langleinen Touren, wo dann irgendwann mal etwas mit ner Rute gewunken werden darf.
Hat nach meiner Meinung nichts mit angeln zutun - wenns das ist, was ich befürchte.


----------



## Hechtfieber (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich glaube, was du da meinst sind die Paella und Langleinen Touren, wo dann irgendwann mal etwas mit ner Rute gewunken werden darf.
> Hat nach meiner Meinung nichts mit angeln zutun - wenns das ist, was ich befürchte.


 
...|kopfkrat ...keine ahnung wovon du sprichst...


----------



## Volker2809 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

Was sind denn Paella- und Langleinen Touren??? War ja noch nicht auf Gran Canaria zum Hochseefischen, aber auf Lanzarote war es schon ein richtiger Little-Big-Game-Trip. Setzte sich aus Schleppen und Grundangeln zusammen. Das einzige Manko war, dass das Grundangeln mit den Schleppangeln stattfand und das bei ca. 1,5 Meter hohen Wellen. Im Klartext: Mit einer 50-80 lbs-Rute und einer Penn 30S-Rolle bespult mit 80 lbs. Monofiler Schnur in ca. 50 Meter tiefe vom Bootsrand aus Grundangeln. Du spürst null aufgrund der extremen Dehnung der Schnur und bist nur noch am kämpfen mit dem Wellengang und der schweren Ruten/Rollen-Kombination. Ich empfehle jedem für Lanzarote das vorher beim Kapitain zu erfragen und ggf. seine eigene Angelausrüstung fürs Grundangeln mitzubringen. Die Crew hatte leichte Pilkangeln von Shimano mit Stationärrollen zur eigenen Verwendung. Das machte denen natürlich richtig Fun. Ich hatte auch das Glück einen Bonito an dieser leichten Ausrüstung drillen zu dürfen. Ein unvergesslicher Moment. Ein Drill eines größeren Bonitos auf der schweren Angel machte deutlich weniger Spass. 

Aber das Schleppangeln war auf alle Fälle professionell aufgezogen und so wie ich die Bilder von Gran Canaria einschätze wird es auch dort proffesionell sein. Ist aber selbstverständlich, dass auf den Booten nicht nur Big-Game-Experten sitzen, sondern auch viele Anfänger und Schnupper-Angler. Ist aber für jeden was dabei und macht wirklich Fun.


----------



## Volker2809 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

Ach ja noch was: Es ist Urlaubszeit und ich würde Dir empfehlen einen Termin rechtzeitig zu reservieren!! Kannst Du online machen oder eben am Hafen vor Ort. Mach mal bitte hinterher einen kurzen Bericht. Bin gespannt wie es auf Gran Canaria abläuft.


----------



## FalkenFisch (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

Ich war sowohl auf Gran Canaria, als auch auf Lanzarote zum Fischen und auf mich machte Gran Canaria den professionelleren Eindruck.

Es gibt zwar in Puerto Rico auch Angebote zum "Touristenangeln", bei denen man lediglich mit Glück einen kleinen, beim Rausfahren beissenden Fisch drillen darf. Die Großfische werden dann vom Captain bzw. einem pers. Freund von ihm gefangen. Allerdings lassen sich diese Angebote aufgrund des deutlich geringeren Preises sehr leicht aussortieren.

Also viel Spaß und wir sind auf Bilder und Bericht sehr gespannt.


----------



## til (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

Ich hab meinen bisher grössten Fisch auf Gran Canaria gefangen: Einen Grossaugen Fuchsschwanzhai (3,20m 91Kg).
Bericht: http://www.spinnfischen.info/gewaesser/gran_canaria_2004.html
Allerdings beim Grundfischen nicht in 50 sondern in 500m Tiefe!


----------



## Volker2809 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****



> Allerdings beim Grundfischen nicht in 50 sondern in 500m Tiefe!


 
In 500 Meter Tiefe |uhoh: ??? Respekt, das ist Knochenarbeit und dann noch so einen riesigen Fisch am anderen Ende #6 ! 
Das tiefste was ich bisher gefischt habe waren gerade mal 230 Meter in Norwegen. Hatte allerdings eine 2-Gang Penn Multirolle, was das einkurbeln doch um einiges vereinfacht. Aber die 500 Gramm Blei müssen auch erst mal wieder nach oben gebracht werden. Deshalb kann ich Deine Leistung nur würdigen!!


----------



## Sailfisch (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

Beim BGFC wird gerade auf die guten Fangaussichten auf den Kanaren hingewiesen. Ein Kollege von mir wußte allerdings nach seinen letzten Gomera-Törns nichts Positives zu berichten.


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

Ich habe meine Erfahrungen auf Gran Canaria allerdings auch schon vor einigen Jahren gemacht. Es gibt eigentlich 3 Gruppen von Booten:
Alle bieten irgendwie Hochsee- bzw. Big Game fischen an. Die einen fahren mit größeren Booten raus. Überdacht, viel Platz, viele Leute, kleiner Preis. Es gibt dann Getränke, Paella und irgendwo draußen wird kurz festgemacht, etwas mit untauglichen Ruten herumgewirbelt. Manchmal beißt ein kleiner Barracuda oder ein paar Makrelen. Dann gehts noch an eine weitere Boje. Dort ist eine Langleine festmacht und unter den Augen der staunenden Touris werden ein paar weitere Fische, oft halbtote Haie herausgeholt.....
Die zweite Qualität gibts öfter, wurde hier ja auch schon mit halb und halb fischen angeboten. Es wird für einen mittleren Preis mit einer größeren Gruppe von 6 bis 10 Leuten gefischt. Dabei bibts meistens Kleinzeug  und der eine oder die zwei Großfische des Bootes werden generationenlang für Buchungsfänge benutzt.
Die echten Großfischboote, man erkennt Sie am Preis und der Ausrüstung, fischen entweder beim Schleppangeln oder auch an der Boje. Das aber weit draußen, sehr tief und oft auch erfolgreich. Hier wirst du selten einmal mehr als 4 Angler sehen.

Wie gesagt, meine etwas zurückliegenden Erfahrungen. Ich habe vor Gran Canaria 3 Yellowtails bis zu 83 kg und einen 500
Pfund Blue Marlin gefangen. Dafür habe ich 12 Angeltage benötigt und war nie mit mehr als 3 Mann auf dem Schiff.


----------



## Volker2809 (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

@Dolfin: Wie sieht es vom Preisniveau bei den 3 Varianten aus? 

Eine Bootscharter mit 4 Anglern ist natürlich vom Feinsten. Allerdings variieren die Preise in den verschiedenen Ländern gewaltig. In Florida kostete die Vollcharter für einen Offshore-Trip am Tag rund 900,-- Dollar. In Kroatien liegt der Preis bei etwa 450,-- bis 550,-- Euro. Für andere Länder weiß ich es nicht. Aber wäre mal interessant, wo man für sein Geld den meisten Nutzen bekommt. 

Zumindest von den Fangfotos der Blue Marlin 3 im Internet schließe ich auf entsprechende Erfahrung des Bootsführers. Es wird angeblich auch nach den strengen Regeln der IGFA jeder Billfish wieder releast, was wohl auch nicht überall der Fall ist. 
Zur Zeit fangen die überwiegend Stingrays, aber auch einige Blue Marlins und Bluefin sind zumindest auf der Homepage als Tagesfänge abgebildet. Die Paela-Trips buchen wohl eher Nicht-Angler.


----------



## Volker2809 (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

Hab mal die Fotos vom Januar von Lanzarote rausgekramt. Wir zahlten ca. 60,-- Euro pro Tagestrip (von 08.00 Uhr bis 16.00 Uhr), waren allerdings ca. 8 Angler an Bord. Nicht jeder hatte Spaß (wie bereits beschrieben waren die meisten Seekrank). Am ersten Tag sind wir auf halber Strecke umgekehrt, weil ein Vater Angst um sein Kind hatte. Ich war nicht böse, da mir schon nach 10 Minuten bei Sturm auf dem Boot schlecht wurde. Die nächsten Trips haben wir nur mit Tabletten gemacht und das hat super geklappt trotz Sturm auf der See. Übrigens hatten wir das Geld am ersten Tag zurückbekommen. Fand ich auch klasse! 

http://img153.*ih.us/img153/3681/img42344fknf9.jpg

http://img153.*ih.us/img153/8387/img43208wucd9.jpg

http://img224.*ih.us/img224/7850/img43296dkbs7.jpg

http://img238.*ih.us/img238/1227/img43447okby5.jpg


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

Hallo Volker,
ich kenne die aktuellen Preise nicht, da diese Angelei für mich schon lange kein wirkliches Thema mehr ist.
Damals wie auch Heute versuchen aber alle auf ihre Kosten zu kommen. Wenn du für das besagte Boot bei 8 Personen jeweils 60 Euro gezahlt hast, wird das in etwas der Tagescharter entsprechen. Kann aber bei guten und erfolgreichen Booten teurer werden. Ist aber auch eine Frage des Reviers. In wirklich guten Marlinrevieren gehen die Tageschartern um die 1500 Euro pro Tag.
Das alles muß man nicht akzeptieren oder buchen. Man benötigt aber auch keine 15m Jacht um Rochen oder Bonitos zu fangen.
Die Preise bestimmen sich aber auch oft an den Wünschen. So ist ein richtiger Schleppangeltag für den Skipper einfach aufwändiger als Grundfischen. Das hin und zurückschleppen zur Boje bringt vielleicht einen Zufallsfisch. Aber auch Marlins oder Thune haben ihre bevorzugten Jagdgebiete. Die liegen aber selten zwischen Hafen und Boje. Hier spart der Skipper sogar Geld, indem er schön langsam zum Grundangelplatz schippert.
Wenn also der Skipper, den du da ansprichst, erfolgreich wäre, hätte er sicher mehr als die 2 oder 3 Großfische auf seiner Bildergalerie der letzten Jahre. Wem es aber ausreicht, sich an Grundfisch zu betätigen, kommt sicher auf eine kostengünstige Variante.

Ideal wäre für mich, wenn ich dort 6m Boote mit ordentlichen 4taktern leihen könnte und dann schon die Abbruchkanten der Inseln beschleppen könnte. Dort fängst du dann zwar keine Thune oder Marlins, dafür aber schöne Wahoos, Barracudas und Dolphins.


----------



## eöbzander (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

http://www.blinker.de/default1.php wurde letztens auf meinem Boot gefangen, also auf dem ich letzten herbst geangelt habe!


----------



## walhalla (2. August 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

Hallo,
Das fischen ist sehr gut dieses Jahr auf allen Kanareninseln. Wenn Du ein Boot fuer Dich alleine willst, dann charter die GARVI von meinem Freund Jose. Das Boot is aus Amerika 31 Fuss lang , mit Shimano Tiagras bestueckt und er faehrt fuer 450 Euro 8 Stunden raus. Diese Qualitaet zu diesem Preis bekommst Du nirgends auf den Kanaren.
Bei Interesse kann ich Dir die Telnummer von Jose geben.

Gruesse
Matthias


----------



## Sailfisch (2. August 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

Hallo Matthias, Du alter Granderschreck!    
Kannst Du es auch bestätigen, daß die Fischerei auf den Kanaren wieder besser geworden ist?


----------



## walhalla (2. August 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

Hall Kai,

Hat sich letztes Jahr schon angekuendigt mit einigen super Wochen auf Gomera. Dieses Jahr ist das Fischen auf den Kanaren und vor allem auf Gomera, mit den besten Plaetzen auf der Welt zu vergleichen. Mein Freund hat schon 30 Blues gefangen und die Saison ist noch lange nicht zu Ende.

Gruesse
Matthias


----------



## noworkteam (3. August 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

moin,

hier nach ein link zum küstenfischen auf fuerte (liegt ja neben an..) ..

wollte ich nach mal ausprobieren, komme leider:c :c :c dies jahr nicht auf die kanaren, da sich nachwuchs angekündigt hat...

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## deger (9. August 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

@walhalla:

auf welcher Insel liegt denn das Boot von Jose????


----------



## walhalla (14. August 2006)

*AW: ***Hochseeangeln auf Gran canaria****

Auf Gran Canaria in Pasito Blanco.

Matthias


----------

